# Kindle Fire 8.9 HDX Watch



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been away from the forum for a LONG time and have just come back. Read all the reviews for the HDX series and decided that the 8.9 inch 64GB Wi-Fi only was for me.

It is In Transit! YEA


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You'll love it!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

It is out for delivery. I had forgotten how intense these Kindle watches can be! Almost didn't go to work!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> It is out for delivery. I had forgotten how intense these Kindle watches can be! Almost didn't go to work!


Trust me, you are among folks that understand completely.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

The Kindle has arrived! Unfortunately I am still at work. Crap! Funny but I am starting to feel sick to my stomach....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe Kindleitis is a recognized illness. (At least by people here at KB  )


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I totally agree with you Intinst! Started playing with the Kindle last night and discovered it had collections! Surprised me. Setting up collections all night long.


----------

